# Madison Retriever Club



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Open started with dog 72 of a 96 dog field. 7 scratches. Finished today at dog 49, starting Sat morning at dog 50 (unofficial). Test is a challenging triple with middle flyer as 1st bird then right retired, then left go-bird that is retired as the dog is sent. Dog goes into low area in-route & when it gets sight again to the left bird AOF there is only the flyer visible temptingly just to the right of the line to the left go-bird and deeper. Consequently a number of dogs sent for the left go-bird are picking up the flyer 1st. There have been several excellent jobs so far, some hunts on all 3 birds, probably influenced by the order retrieved & a number of pick-ups or handles. I'd guess approx 35-40% success rate so far (maybe more, maybe less).

Derby started with a land & water double/double. I think it finished but I don't have any placements.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

My source said they are going to the last series of the derby this morning.
CB


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

The derby called back 14 to the 4th series that will start Saturday morning in the "Bowl". Hats off to Mitch and Linda for setting up 3 Excellent derby series yesterday.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Vicki & Karma on your 3rd place in the Derby!!!

And to Bones littermate Turbo on a Jam.

What I heard:
1st - Joe o/h Alvin Hatcher
2nd - Ice o/h Jim Powers 
3rd - Karma o/h Vicki Worthington
4th - Bell o/h Chris Byers
RJam - ?
Jam - Turbo h/Pat Burns

Tim


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Where is the Open 1st being run?

JS


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

The open is being held at the Stoughton property


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Any one have the amateur call backs after the first series. second series starts at 7:30 am.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Am 1st series had a long retired (lasered @ 371), followed by a short left retired (approx 175) and then a shorter pop-up, wipe-out flyer go-bird directly in front requiring an under the arc send to the long retired. An old derby fall from Friday short of the short left bird played fits with the dogs all day, young and old.

Am callbacks (unofficial) to the 2nd series (to begin at 7:30AM), 35 dogs in all: 1,4, 6, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 25, 26, 30, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 49, 50, 56, 59, 60, 61, 63, 65, 66, 67, 68, 74, 80.

Open going to the 4th with 12 dogs (unofficial). Burns has 4-5 dogs, Sletten 2 dogs, Attar 2 dogs, Ebner with Molly and C. Hines with 2 dogs - maybe one other handler. Recalling from memory, sorry I don't have callbacks.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey - good going Vicki and Tim with Karma and Bones - Miss ya'll already.


----------



## Todd Chadd (Apr 11, 2009)

Any updates on the Open and Amatuer?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

How is the Q coming along??

Any callbacks?

JS


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Jim Powers and Ice with a 2nd in the derby. Any other word on the AM Or Open. Good luck to Judy and Kicker. Can't wait to get home from Portugal to work with my kicker pup.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

just wondering how it went today.... anyone with info on the open and am?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't have program with me.

Open results from memory:

1st - C. Hines w/Cody
2nd/3rd - Sletten w/ Boo & Mercy (don't know the order)
4th - Mac DuBose w/Roz

Am went to the 4th with 8 dogs. Handlers: Wolf, J. Powers, LaFave, Exo, Shuett, Hines, Ainley, Pharr. I left the grounds before the 4th was completed.

That's all I have sorry......


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur Results:

1- April Hines
2- Bertie Ainley
3- Johnny Wolf
4- Sophie Exo
RJ- Champ LaFave
Jams- Nate Schuett, Jet Powers, Mollie Pharr

congrats to all


Heard it was a tough triple, tight, with a middle retired bird. 

Tough fair tests throughout that were fun to run. The judges started tough and never let up.....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Way to go Charlie! Two AA blues with two different dogs!


----------

